# Dometic Ac/fan 31rqs



## Jasper (Apr 17, 2008)

I tried the fan for the first time and all I get is a hum from the ac unit in the roof. No blowing air or anything. I haven't tried the ac ever as we don't ever have enough power to do it. I am connected to a shore line but it is only 20amp with a 150ft cord so I don't run anything high amp. Is there not enough power to run the Fan.

Thanks


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Somethings not right. You should be able to at least run the fan. No AC with 150' cord but the fan should work.

Just for grins turn off every breaker but the main and AC and try again. If you get the same hum my guess is the fan is stuck somehow.

I didn't catch the year but is it still under warranty? Did it work during the PDI?

Good luck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Time to go camping and plug into 30A and try everything out!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 17, 2008)

The PDI was done by Bretz in Missoula, I had them deliver it and wasn't able to make the pdi. I guess I will borrow a generator and test it that way. I will also give the breaker toggling a try and see if that fixes it. It is a 2008 that was bought June of last year.

I'm not sure why it makes that hmm noise though. How much air does the fan blow when working in high?

Thanks


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Jasper said:


> How much air does the fan blow when working in high?
> 
> Thanks


a lot. You can't mistake it running


----------

